# Time to kick the fat!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey peeps, little bit of my background. Up until September last year I worked as an aircraft engineer, which mainly meant standing at an engine! I'm happy with my bf so maybe I got a little comfy too. I now work at a garage as a valeter 3 days a week. 

Now, I have a crap metabolism but I don't eat alot of crap foods, but I do like a good drink which is one of the major contributes to my wobbly bits! 

I used to be very active before I got into cars, with my bf. I played football alot & drunk less! 

13 years later, I'm not fat but want to trim myself up after my bf told me he's concerned about my weight! That's enough determination for me!

So my work colleague lent me his cross trainer. I've only done 30 mins so far each night this week and the odd 15 mins here & there if I'm home. Sit ups usually after. 

Changed my eating habits, it's now granola /porridge for breakfast (I used to skip it) 

Lots of Apple's, pears, bananas during the day. 

Rivita with ham or a little cheese or a wholemeal tuna sandwich.

Salads, rice, lots of veg, salmon & chicken in the evenings. 

No alcahol during the week. 

I started this Monday & feel better already! 

Any tips? Not keen on joining a gym but would like to work out at home more? 

Cheers


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

hi mags,

same here I went through a few months where I had a big health shock ( better now though) don't like going to gym but invested in focus t25 as suggested 25 minute workouts per day well worth the investment


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm just starting this type of regime too after getting "middle age spread"! I'm about to get on my bike again, do love the cycling and doing sit ups and press ups at home. Only advice I can give is, I have put a free app on my phone called "Noom" its basically a food monitor/record for you, very very simple. You put in some details about your height and weight, what you want to get to and your eating habits. Then you log what you consume every day against a target calorie/green food intake. Strangely this is helping as I do have now in the back of my mind how many calories I have left that day and it does stop me nipping to the sweet cupboard!

There are a couple of apps for sit ups and press ups too which give some different ones to try etc, going to start these on Saturday.:thumb:

Good luck:thumb:

Ben


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive recently done this, split up from my gf and realized how fat id gotten to what i used to be. 

I did join the gym only because i know come winter i wont want to be out in the cold. Im currently really enjoying being out on the bike and have even started to bike to work. Exercise is great but most of it has to be done in your diet also, so cut out all the junk and remember fruit can have a lot of sugars in so dont go mad on that. 

Rowing machine is a good way to get fit and 15 minutes on that and i can hardly walk or breathe


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

One thing I would suggest...frankpersonaltraining.com

The guy is one of the most straight-talking personal trainers I've seen.

Read his blogs, watch his videos, check out his client results...outstanding :thumb:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

I would recomend myfitnesspal app/online

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/

start logging your food you will be really surprised how much you do eat , takes a bit of faffing to get used but every food is in there somewhere, but I lost 40 lbs in 3 months by watching what I was eating with no real effort

My chart log from the site

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8z7sm7xe8w32p94/weight.jpg

Gone back up a bit as just back from Mexico last week :lol:

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Could try cycling aswell, I'm 2 stone lighter than before I started. When on the cross trainer set an easy pace - there are 5 heart rate zones, and zone 3 is fat burning zone. You should be able to have a conversation comfortably without feeling out of breath.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Tip No. 1 - keep up the good work. You've done really well to at least have the WILL to do exercise and diet.

Tip No. 2 - don't try too hard! By this I mean, don't try changing TOO much at one time. Motivation starts off at a peak, and can dip pretty quick if you stress it out. It's gonna take approx. 3 months to train your MIND in to seeing that doing these exercises, and eating this healthier food, is now a way of life.

Tip No. 3 - try not to diet ALL week. That's REALLY gonna put the pressure on - especially at first. I recommend taking the weekend off, and eating what YOU want. It's a good way to keep your metabolism guessing too.

If you want to avoid the gym, but would like to keep your mind (and body) guessing, have a look at the following link - it's got some great body weight exercises that'll help get you to where you want to go :

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/fitness/body-weight-exercises

Well done, and best of luck :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, kriminal had it spot on with tip number 3, you have to have a cheat day included in your diet where you can eat what you like and do nothing. It motivates you to work hard knowing you can have pizza, ice cream and beer on a saturday. The film star Dwayne Johnson has legendary cheat days but he earns them by training like a mad man and eating clean all week, or in the case of his new hercules film, for 8 weeks.
Other than that, find what works for you as not everything will suit your body


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2014)

Eat spicy food it will trick your mind to full.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Just eat high protein, high fats, and low carbohydrates. 

If you don't want to join a gym find an all over bodyweight workout on YouTube and do it a few times a week.

Couple this with 5 x 30 second sprints with 3 minutes rest in between 3 days a week and watch it drop off!

I'm a soccer player in the USA and lost 10lbs before pre season doing just this!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Hey peeps, little bit of my background. Up until September last year I worked as an aircraft engineer, which mainly meant standing at an engine! I'm happy with my bf so maybe I got a little comfy too. I now work at a garage as a valeter 3 days a week.
> 
> Now, I have a crap metabolism but I don't eat alot of crap foods, but I do like a good drink which is one of the major contributes to my wobbly bits!
> 
> ...


PM me your email address Magpie, I'll send you a book that I have found to be awesome! Read the whole thing, it explains in plain English what is required to lose fat not just weight.

Although the book states fast loss can occur without exercise I would at least do some cardio 3 times a week, great free home workouts - http://www.fitnessblender.com/

And yes I'm biased, I would recommend you partake in doing some progressive weight training, but its optional (Depends on what you want your body to look like)

What do you want to look like? This will decide how you train :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Doug can you flick me that eBook to please mate


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> Doug can you flick me that eBook to please mate


Okee dokee James


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

I find clen or eca stack are great for shifting fat. That and a high protein moderate carb clean diet.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Okee dokee James


If you still have that book, would you mind sending me a copy please, i'll pm you my email address

Thanks


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Would you consider doing home workouts such as Insanity?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have an idea for setting up a business as Personal Trainer to DW peeps.

What it would involve is you pay me to come round and throw a bucket of dirty water and mud over your car every evening when you get home and then twice a day at the weekends.

The weight will simply fall off you !


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Stop eating bread u'll be surprised how much weight u can shed.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bigmac3161 said:


> Stop eating bread u'll be surprised how much weight u can shed.


Or swap it for wheat and gluten free bread.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

bigmac3161 said:


> Stop eating bread u'll be surprised how much weight u can shed.


I personally, eat bread daily as I like it too much and find that I can still lose weight comfortably as long as the rest of my diet throughout the day is good too. I love having toast in the morning with my cereal and a sandwich with my soup in the afternoon.


----------

